# Brinkman trailmaster vertical



## pc farmer (Dec 25, 2015)

So today I was allowed to open it.



Went together great. Instructions were easy to follow.



Started 3/4 chimney on bbq, once burning good I dumped into the FB and added a split of oak.



Thick smoke for a bit but not bad.



Then it thinned out once around 225.



Been running just wood.




Everyone says about how bad they leak, mine is sealed tight.   Easy to control temps.  The therm is way off, am using my mav.  Very pleased with this smoker.

Only thing I will do is add a hot plate to smoked my cured meats and sausage later on.

Also make a charcoal basket.

Might throw some meat on it tomorrow


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 25, 2015)

Quick question?

Is using splits any different than chunks? I use chunks in my WSM &  I've always been told to not let the chunks catch fire, just kinda smolder? The fire would cause extreme heat & a bitter taste from the white smoke?

Other than that, NICE SMOKER CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2015)

Looking good Adam! What's your first smoke going to be????


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking good Adam! What's your first smoke going to be????



Got me a bird out for tomorrow Case.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'll be keeping my eyes peeled!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2015)

Awesome Adam, looks great... Be lookin for your bird smoke tomorrow !   Thumbs Up


----------



## gixxerfrk (Dec 25, 2015)

That's awesome! I just got one recently as well. I ran royal oak lump all weekend for my first cook(s) and I am looking forward to getting a load of wood soon as that thing sucks down charcoal something fierce. I was even running a basket and it still burned a lot. Went through 26 lbs on a 14 hour smoke.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 25, 2015)

It's not easy on wood either.

I used 8 splits in 3 hours


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 25, 2015)

Glad to see you got your smoker up and running. Was just wondering what temp did it like to run at?
ENJOY!!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 25, 2015)

It run 250-275 nice.   I could go higher or lower thou.

Another run coming tomorrow.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 25, 2015)

Sweet!  So, she made you wait the whole time?  I'd have been foaming at the mouth!

Looking forward to the first smoke!  

Oh yeah, now you can hang some stuff as well.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 25, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Sweet!  So, she made you wait the whole time?  I'd have been foaming at the mouth!
> 
> Looking forward to the first smoke!
> 
> Oh yeah, now you can hang some stuff as well.



She wanted me to wait, so I did.

It has sausage hooks on the top of it.   Will get pics tomorrow of them.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 25, 2015)

c farmer said:


> She wanted me to wait, so I did.
> 
> It has sausage hooks on the top of it.   Will get pics tomorrow of them.



Thumbs Up


----------



## gixxerfrk (Dec 25, 2015)

That's a good bit but probably still much cheaper than charcoal. Good to know what to expect. I can get a truckload of oak for less than $100 and a truckload of fruitwood for about $200. 16lbs of lump charcoal costs me $15 and a big bag of chunks is about $25. I can get about 24 hours of smoke time on 4 bags of charcoal and 1 bag of chunks so I think I'll save money with wood.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 26, 2015)

A





c farmer said:


> It's not easy on wood either.
> 
> I used 8 splits in 3 hours


Actually that's about average for wood use. I figure 2 splits when I start my fire and usually a split about every half hour.
250-275 that's pretty nice temp Thumbs Up. I just usually let my offset run where it's comfortable which is around 275.
Excited to see your bird cook today!


----------



## joe black (Dec 26, 2015)

That's a really nice looking rig, Adam.  I agree with hardcookin on the wood consumption.  I use about 2 chimneys of RO lump to begin with in my offset to get it up to temp and establish a good bed of coals.  After that, it's about 2 splits an hour.  My cooker likes to run about 260-275* with everything wide open and the temp maintained by the fire.

Good luck and keep on smokin',   Joe


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks Joe 

First cook is here.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239760/bird-on-my-new-sb-vertical#post_1503151


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 27, 2015)

A nice looking rig for sure Adam.  I love my stick burner.  But as you said about yours, it's not easy on wood. I burned more than expected on my first few smokes.  

While I'm still learning on the thing, I'm thinking that the wood I've been using may be over seasoned.  Too dang dry,,,  I've just been using some of the dead wood that I cut or pick up around the property and cutting int to length with a chainsaw.

I've got some oak I need to clear. I may cut it and give it a proper seasoning just to see if it burns longer. 

Any who...  I like your smoker a lot! b


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> A nice looking rig for sure Adam.  I love my stick burner.  But as you said about yours, it's not easy on wood. I burned more than expected on my first few smokes.
> While I'm still learning on the thing, I'm thinking that the wood I've been using may be over seasoned.  Too dang dry,,,  I've just been using some of the dead wood that I cut or pick up around the property and cutting int to length with a chainsaw.
> I've got some oak I need to clear. I may cut it and give it a proper seasoning just to see if it burns longer.
> 
> Any who...  I like your smoker a lot! b



Thanks B.

I have this wood sitting beside my coal stove, maybe it's to dry?

I have some still in the woods, cut 2 years ago


----------

